# Powder Board 4 Wide Feet?



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

so your looking for wide reverse camber directional boards right??


----------



## Hayes (Nov 13, 2008)

Never Summer Sl-R should work well.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Hayes said:


> Never Summer Sl-R should work well.


or the titan tx


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Neversummer Legacy R would be a good choice. That is the wide version of the SL-R


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

oct6454 said:


> hi i'm 6'3 250 and i got size 11.5 feet. I like the K2 Gyrator but it isn't a wide board i don't think. Besides the K2 what other board with reverse camber board is there as far as a wide board. I've looked into the Lib and Gnu boards but there rocker isn't as agressive. Any ideas its going to be a powder board only no park?


Hey hey... i'm the same size, with size 13 feet, (12.5 Salomon) and, I rode a Yukon 172 last year and loved it. I rode 15 degrees front on 0 back, never had issues. Then I realized I never ride park or switch, so I went 30 front 15 back, and got a Supermodel 172, which is technically not a "wide" board... and still no issues. I think, whether or not the board is labeled "wide", what you want is a waist width of at least 260mm, you shouldn't have any issues with any stance with 11.5's. As far as reverse camber goes, did u check out the Banana Hammock by Lib?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

*Yes*

yeah i'm looking for a reverse camber board. When i have picked up the lib techs and the K2 the K2 seemed like its rocker was must more agressive. Do those NS boards have reversed camber?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

NeverSummer's -R boards have reverse camber in between the bindings and regular camber outside.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

*Oh . . . .*

have you riden them ? just curios as to how they handle the pow. Thanks for the advice guys!!!!!!!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

my sl-r floats! a Legacy-R would even moreso....


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

man you guys are so lucky to be able to buy a POWDER BOARd...

us east coast guys dont get powder... 

pow pow? pow pow? nope... no pow pow here


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I just took my Legacy-R to wolf creek where it snowed 78" in the last 7 days and it simply killed it! the rocker gives it so much float and you can ride it in any snow conditions. Other options I would look at are burton's offerings (especially the fish with the S-rocker) and winterstick (winterstick.com) maybe Prior too


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

*Gyrator?*

I'm hearing allot of good things about those NS boards. I'm going to be using this board for powder and maybe some cruising every once in awhile. It'll never be taken in the park. Do those NS boards still hold there ground or should i look for a more freeride specific model?


----------

